# Best way to find an older puppy or adult standard poodle



## srecord (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking for an older puppy or adult standard poodle.

So far I'm not coming across any adults. I'm assuming just reaching out to breeders and asking is going to be the best way?

We have a 6 year old neutered standard poodle mix that we rescued and a 15 month old human daughter. 

I grew up with a standard poodle and she was the best dog for me as a kid. My best friend!

Anyhow, we're a great home. Very active, go on walks to the beach every day, lots of camping trips. I work from my home office so our dog is very rarely alone.

We're in Southern California, but I'd definitely consider traveling for the right dog. 

Any suggestions? Advice?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think you are going about it the right way  Have you thought of looking at rescue groups as well?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My first poodle, Sophie, was a retiring momma dog. I got her when she was 6 and I had a wonderful 8+ years with her before she died two years ago at the age of almost 15. I think your approach of calling breeders is the best. I heard about Sophie by asking one breeder who knew of another breeder who wanted to place Sophie.

I do think that there are more people looking for nice adult poodles than there are dogs available. So just keep calling breeders. You'll find one.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

peppersb said:


> So just keep calling breeders. You'll find one.


Good advice! It worked for me. 

But I'm also in Facebook on a local Poodle Rescue forum. I'm there as a potential foster and not at all looking for another dog, but it seems like it could be a good place to pick up any leads. Members share links in there to adoptable Poodles within a very large radius.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bookmark the Southern California Poodle Rescue website. They tend to get more minis and toys than standards, but the big guys do come in to rescue, and when they do, they never stay more than a few days. Scroll down the page and you'll see a few recent spoos that have been adopted. Some real beauties! You might also want to give Madeline a call and tell her you are looking. Good luck in your search!


----------



## srecord (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies!

I have been searching rescues for a few months. I turned in applications to several, but most either don't adopt out of state or don't adopt if you have a small child.

I'll definitely check out the resources listed though!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you are doing the right thing. I adopted my Sunny from a breeder in Canada -- he was rehomed with me at age 3 1/2. I really really lucked out!!!! Many times breeders will rehome young adults who they started to show and didn't finish, or retire them from breeding, etc., and I must say this is my first experience getting a poodle that is not 10 weeks old, and there are definite benefits!!!! I searched for breeders looking to rehome adults. Many times if you contact a breeder and they don't have any, they often know of others who do! Great way to get health tested, great temperment and fully potty trained!!!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm just curious why you would want to add another poodle to your home...???

I can imagine you're very busy with your current poodle and 15 months old baby daughter...


----------



## srecord (Mar 21, 2013)

Lene said:


> I'm just curious why you would want to add another poodle to your home...???
> 
> I can imagine you're very busy with your current poodle and 15 months old baby daughter...


Lene - Our mixed breed rescue passed away a couple months ago at age 16 and we all miss having a second dog...especially our current dog. We dogsit for friends a lot and our dog is always so sad when they leave.

I know everyone is different, but I do prefer having two dogs rather than just one at home so they always have a canine play buddy.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

srecord said:


> Lene - Our mixed breed rescue passed away a couple months ago at age 16 and we all miss having a second dog...especially our current dog. We dogsit for friends a lot and our dog is always so sad when they leave.
> 
> I know everyone is different, but I do prefer having two dogs rather than just one at home so they always have a canine play buddy.
> 
> Thanks for your concern though.


Hi Srecord -- I love having 2 dogs too. My boy Bob was very depressed after Sophie died. He just seemed so sad! The thing that turned him around was a little 8 week old puppy joining the family about 2 1/2 months after Sophie died. It took Bob about 3 days to decide that he liked little Cammie, but they've been best friends ever since. Bob is more than 10 years older than Cammie, but they actually play together more than Bob and Sophie did. I think it is really good for dogs to have a canine companion, especially for those dogs that have become accustomed to it.

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## srecord (Mar 21, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Hi Srecord -- I love having 2 dogs too. My boy Bob was very depressed after Sophie died. He just seemed so sad! The thing that turned him around was a little 8 week old puppy joining the family about 2 1/2 months after Sophie died. It took Bob about 3 days to decide that he liked little Cammie, but they've been best friends ever since. Bob is more than 10 years older than Cammie, but they actually play together more than Bob and Sophie did. I think it is really good for dogs to have a canine companion, especially for those dogs that have become accustomed to it.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your search.


Aww it is amazing what a hole there is left in the hearts of ALL our family members when one passes away. Glad to hear that Bob appreciated having a younger canine family member. Our dog has never met a dog that he doesn't like....he's not an overly enthusiastic type, but does appreciate a good game of tug of war and having a buddy to lounge around with. He's actually had a little separation anxiety since our older girl passed. He's fine if we are watching a friends dog and he has someone to keep him company, but gets a little worked up about being home alone. Luckily, we bring our dogs almost everywhere. Thankfully there are lots of dog friendly patios and restaurants around here so we even take them along for dinners out. 

Thanks for the nice note!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I managed to luck out and found my Angel on Craigslist. Yes I know that there are bad experiences from Craigslist, but not all are. Angel was a well behaved adult that has been nothing but a blessing! Good luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Two dogs is better than one for me, too (except I have three). Two can be less work because they entertain each other and have a built in playmate. Good luck finding a new friend.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

outwest said:


> Two dogs is better than one for me, too (except I have three). Two can be less work because they entertain each other and have a built in playmate. Good luck finding a new friend.


Srecord, I am so sorry to hear of your pets passing. I would love to have two but we travel a lot and bringing two would be difficult. Let us know how your search goes, best of luck.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh hey, Forget Me Not Animal Shelter in Republic, Washington just posted a bunch of standard poodles they are looking for fosters or home for. I tried to post the link but guess I don't know how...it just posted a link to my facebook page. but here it is anyway: https://www.facebook.com/#!/ForgetMeNotAnimalShelter
The dogs are at PCA Rescue in Spokane, and there's such a sweet brown male, 1 year old. Also a cream female, approx 4 years old. If you try to friend Forget Me Not Animal Shelter you should be able to see them, they just posted the link. Hope it works out for you, so exciting when you add a new poodle to the family!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Forget Me Not Animal Shelter in Republic, Washington


And this shelter knows Poodle Forum well. We all contributed when they had a number of dogs dumped in their lap last year. Good people!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as it is almost a decade old.


----------

